# Sneezing baby goat



## kimmom (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a very sweet 11 day old doeling, she is a bottle baby and is living in a dog kennel in the house. She is sneezing a fair amount today, any ideas on what causes that? No runny nose, little bit of watery eyes.. My kids (human) are very attached so I am hoping she is not getting sick!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She is experimenting with goat noises.


----------



## SpiderLegs (Jul 14, 2011)

Allergies


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If she is eating, pooping and acting normal I wouldn't worry yet. Just keep an eye on her for any changes or green/yellow snot.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

She may have gotten some milk in her nose.


----------

